# Any Entrac users?



## DaveP (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi everyone 

Great forum and some awesome builds on here.

I'm looking to build an electric motorbike and so far I'm liking what Entrac has to offer. I've seen some of you have used their hub motors so what advice can you give me? what's your experience of them, good or bad? Also, they offer air cooled or water cooled, I'm thinking water cooled to play it safe but am looking to hear what others experience is.

I'm aiming at a 70mph max bike, 100 mile range with adequate performance (nothing too quick).

Thanks in advance for your help guys


----------



## DaveP (Mar 29, 2018)

To add to the above. I'm planning for a 10kWh battery pack @ 96V, if I can squeeze it all in there.


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Dave

Do you mean Enertrac? You're likely to find more information on the Elmoto motorcycle forum or on Endless Sphere.


----------



## DaveP (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks Malcolm, looks like some great sources of knowledge on those forums, I'll head over there.


----------

